# john kerry and the other liberal democ rats are against us



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

hello my brother and sisters- please do not be fooled by liberal john the fraud kerry and the other liberal democ rats - look at their voting history and you will see they are anti police and pro criminal rights - ever notice how many defense attorneys are registered democ rats and make a living out of attempting to portray you as a liar...? many in the 
massachusetts legislature are registered democrats who make big bucks on the side as defense attorneys that try to discredit your honesty - anything -for -a - buck -shysters - -thats why our OUI and other laws are always the last to fall in line with the Nation and only do so under threat of federal government threats to pull funding... 
liberals/democ rats/ fools are NOT on our side - they talk one way but act another.. people and unions that think - vote Republican -- any union that supports the democ rats is misguided - it's time to wake up and support those that think like the majority of us - Vote Republican..


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hows Ralphie Nader as far as L/E is concerned? Can we write in MPD61 on the ticket?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't see Kerry as any type of threat (to Bush's campaign) anymore. His continuous flip-flopping and "might not run" scam has hurt him in his own home state.


----------

